

Show HN: NewsBot – An ML-powered Chrome extension for instant related news - fxgr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/newsbot/gahbhdbjjomehdmbjielhoflcmnecief

======
bvm
Cool idea and execution!

Where are you getting the raw article data? Are you doing your own scraping or
is it from a 3rd party provider?

The couple of tests I did worked nicely, but it did give me stories that were
a few months old, could we have a "don't show me anything older than 24 hours"
option?

And finally...any description of what the ML is actually _doing_ \- don't want
source code or anything, just interested.

~~~
fxgr
Thanks for your feedback!

We monitor a pre-defined list of RSS feeds and then send the articles to a
document parser that we’ve created. We’re actually thinking of releasing the
document parser as an API if there’s interest.

A time feature is definitely something we want to add and your suggestion is a
cool solution.

In terms of the ML my co-founder Ben wrote a non-technical blog post about our
approach: [https://blog.lateral.io/2015/06/how-do-machines-learn-
meanin...](https://blog.lateral.io/2015/06/how-do-machines-learn-meaning/)

------
Narishma
Does ML here mean machine leaning? Machine language? Meta language?

~~~
fxgr
Yeah sorry if that was unclear, in this case ML refers to machine learning.

